# Horse Outside



## TarfHead (16 Dec 2010)

Youtube 'sensation'

The Rubberbandits

Horse Outside

Best laugh I've had in ages.

_I would post a link if I had access to YouTube from work _


----------



## PaddyW (16 Dec 2010)

Here ya go . . Beware, it is full of bad language and profanities!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljPFZrRD3J8


----------



## ney001 (16 Dec 2010)

Anything is better then an X-Factor number 1 for Christmas - I know i'll download a copy from i-tunes for that reason alone!


----------



## Shawady (16 Dec 2010)

It was discussed for about half an hour on Liveline yesterday. Some Limerick people complaining it makes the area look bad. Willie O'Dea came on to defend the song before he had to rush off and vote on the 85 billion euro bailout!


----------



## Ciaraella (16 Dec 2010)

Saw this for the frist time last night and i thought it was hilarious! 
The dance moves are brilliant!


----------



## PaddyW (16 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> It was discussed for about half an hour on Liveline yesterday. Some Limerick people complaining it makes the area look bad. Willie O'Dea came on to defend the song before he had to rush off and vote on the 85 billion euro bailout!



Only thing is, apparently young Willie didn't vote?


----------



## Tintagel (16 Dec 2010)

Let's hope not too many children put plastic bags over their heads.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Dec 2010)

Tintagel said:


> Let's hope not too many children put plastic bags over their heads.


 
How many is '_not too many_' ?

Let's hope parents have the sense to not let them watch a video on YouTube with an 'Adult Content' disclaimer.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Dec 2010)

Tintagel - first off - is that a King Arthur/Cornwall derived name? - if so good stuff !! Kids shouldnt be watching the video anyway so that should deal with the plastic bag over the head thing.

Overall I think its class, v funny, v catchy. I'm based in Limerick and anyone I've talked to loves it. The types that ring Joe Duffy to whinge I wouldnt be concerned about them, sense of humour/intelligence deficit. If you cant see that its irony/satire then you'd want to be fairly dim.

If it was from some gangsta from LA with a few convictions to his name others would find it more acceptable, & giving out about your mans voice - what about it?, its a take off of a rough Limerick city accent. If it was inner city Dublin accent (which people would be more familiar with), it wouldnt even be worth a comment.


----------



## micmclo (16 Dec 2010)

Currently number 1 on the Irish itunes store
Hope it beats whatever X Factor put forward for Christmas number 1

And well done to Blind Boy on Liveline yesterday. Came on and I thought he'd be messing but he took apart everything from Anthony. Very articulate and able to argue his case


----------



## MrMan (16 Dec 2010)

In fairness they are clever boys, people don't think Pat Shortt is some gombeen because of d'unbelievables, the rubberbandits are basically the other side of the coin. They have some very funny stuff on youtube


----------



## shnaek (16 Dec 2010)

Here's the link to Joe Duffy for those who are interested:
http://www.rte.ie/podcasts/2010/pc/pod-v-15121047m47slivelinebandits.mp3
Blind Boy was great on it alright.


----------



## jackswift (18 Dec 2010)

Even if it was subtitled so that I could understand what they are saying I still wouldn't find it funny


----------



## gipimann (18 Dec 2010)

If people want to make it a Christmas no 1, don't buy it until next week (week beginning 20th Dec), according to a radio DJ.   If you buy it too early, there's always the chance that an x-factor or similar might pip the lads at the post (no horsey pun intended )


----------



## pinkyBear (18 Dec 2010)

Mr. Bear and I think they are the next snoop dog... These guys actually have genuine talent.. I hope they go far..


----------



## orka (19 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> If people want to make it a Christmas no 1, don't buy it until next week (week beginning 20th Dec), according to a radio DJ. If you buy it too early, there's always the chance that an x-factor or similar might pip the lads at the post (no horsey pun intended )


It'll be too late by then.  The Christmas #1 is the one that will be announced today - it's always the Sunday before Christmas.


----------



## Towger (19 Dec 2010)

I wonder how much RTE funding is behind them?


----------



## DerKaiser (19 Dec 2010)

orka said:


> It'll be too late by then.  The Christmas #1 is the one that will be announced today - it's always the Sunday before Christmas.



I think it's the week ending on Thursday for the Irish charts.  Can the Limerick boys stop an X-factor 5 in a row!!??


----------



## Mpsox (20 Dec 2010)

orka said:


> It'll be too late by then. The Christmas #1 is the one that will be announced today - it's always the Sunday before Christmas.


 
UK #1 is the Sunday before Christmas, irish one is on Friday, Christmas eve, or according to Ian Dempsey this morning anyway


----------



## ajapale (20 Dec 2010)

Fitzy's got a Mitsi! Classic


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Dec 2010)

Try the bags of glue song - even funnier
Once again, not for the little ones...


----------

